# Du lịch trong nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng Việt Xưa - Phú Quốc

## hangnt

Tọa lạc tại thị trấn Dương Đông, đường Hùng Vương, trung tâm nội ô của Phú Quốc, Việt Xưa mang đến cho bạn một cảm giác thư thái, nhẹ nhàng, bình yên sau những ngày làm việc căng thẳng mệt mỏi … khi đến du lịch huyện đảo.



Việt Xưa
Với sức chứa đến 250 khách, Nhà hàng Việt Xưa rất thích hợp để tiếp đón các tour, đoàn khách, thích hợp tổ chức buffet BBQ ngoài trời …


Khuôn viên ngoại cảnh thoáng mát, không khí trong lành của miền biển. Lối kiến trúc cổ kính kết hợp giữa xưa và nay sẽ mang đến cho bạn một không gian yên tĩnh, gần gũi, hòa quyện với thiên nhiên. Là nơi lý tưởng để du khách ghi lại những khoảnh khắc khó quên.


Thực đơn miền biển phong phú, đa dạng. Đặc biệt các món đặc sản chỉ có trên đảo Phú Quốc như : gỏi cá trích, gà rẫy nấu lá bứa, nấm tràm hải sản, còi biên mai, nhum … được chế biến bởi đầu bếp nhiều năm kinh nghiệm sẽ đem đến cho bạn một buổi tiệc đậm đà cùng hương vị khó quên của miền biển.


Điểm tâm sáng rất quan trọng đối với mọi người chúng ta. Việt Xưa nổi tiếng đã thu hút đông đảo thực khách đến thưởng thức. Không chỉ phục vụ cho khách địa phương, Việt Xưa còn thu hút mọi du khách gần xa, trong và ngoài nước.
Sân vườn rộng rãi, thoáng mát của Nhà hàng, quý khách có thể yên tâm để các cháu nô đùa thoải mái mà không phải lo lắng khi đang dùng bữa.

Nhờ những yếu tố trên, Việt Xưa đã trở thành điểm dừng chân quen thuộc của đông đảo du khách gần xa.

*Việt Xưa – Phú Quốc hân hạnh phục vụ !*

_- Địa chỉ : Số 10 Hùng Vương – Dương Đông – Phú Quốc
- ĐT : 0773 994 848 – Fax : 0773 994 849
- DĐ : 0942 391929 – 0939 203980 (Anh Thành)
- Email : vietxua2006@gmail.com - thanhpq66@yahoo.com.vn_



_Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Phú Quốc click vào du lịch Phú Quốc_

----------


## tamtre

kiến trúc của nhà hàng đẹp quá đúng như tên gọi " việt xưa"

----------

